# Orange and Brown corvettes?



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know these are rare colors for the Mako Vette, but this guy on fleabay always has them.

no windows, no bumpers, and they been relisted over and over. Anyone know if there real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Vint...360813310957?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item54022633ed


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

doesn't look like it ever had glass in it


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I know these are rare colors for the Mako Vette, but this guy on fleabay always has them.
> 
> no windows, no bumpers, and they been relisted over and over. Anyone know if there real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Vint...360813310957?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item54022633ed


the "NO-Glass"/Never-was Glass thingy..
strikes me as "Odd"...
if it's original.. "WHY" was it never fully assembled ????

just a gut feeling :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

No painted silver details. I don't think these are original. Also..."we are the original and only source for these bodies"? I really think other folks out there might have some original Aurora Mako bodies too.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think a "*****-chunk" test would be needed, and they are probably chunkers.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, isn't this the same guy who was selling blue Torinos in similar condition? Back then they were listed as dumpster diving finds from Aurora. These Makos may be Cigarbox bodies, which didn't always gave glass. The bumpers were part of the base so they wouldn't be installed... Post length would give a clue.


***Ha ha ha!! He is the same seller!! And he still has the Torinos!!! Hehehe! The bodies are the same, but the story has changed!***


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't this the same guy who was selling blue Torinos in similar condition? Back then they were listed as dumpster diving finds from Aurora. These Makos may be Cigarbox bodies, which didn't always gave glass. The bumpers were part of the base so they wouldn't be installed... Post length would give a clue.
> 
> 
> ***Ha ha ha!! He is the same seller!! And he still has the Torinos!!! Hehehe! The bodies are the same, but the story has changed!***


hey wait a min.
I have a BROWN Mako, ok, so its really a light yellow under the paint...
should I repaint it BROWN, & sell it as "Rare" ????? :freak:
"MINE" has Glass & Bumpers 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive been tempted many times by these auctions. It would be nice to see some proof that they are genuine. Bubba123 are you suggesting that they are repainted?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know if these are good or bad and have no connection with the seller or these items. It does appear that the buyers that have bought these so far are quite happy with them. I know that I heard of a warehouse find that took place within the last couple of years or so. Supposedly thousands of Aurora T-Jet bodies were found in just this condition. No glass,no chrome, just the bodies.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

METZ said:


> Ive been tempted many times by these auctions. It would be nice to see some proof that they are genuine. Bubba123 are you suggesting that they are repainted?


actually; I was making a "Wise-Crack"...
I'm just Glad TO HAVE a Mako...LOL!!! :thumbsup:

just saying, ; "IF something seems 2B 2 GOOD 2B TRUE... "MAYBE", it ISN'T -True.."

actually, I was thinking "RE-Castings" somehow.. crucial parts/detail are missing (??????why????)....

just wondering "WHY" 1 source has so many & "WHY" they were never assembled...

remember; if it's true.. U need 2B able 2show; Documentation, Documentation, Documentation...

just like w/ official Hollywood movie/TV props & Autographs :thumbsup:

shysterism is abundant on Epay.. so buyer beware...

and as ALWAYS..... "I" Could Be WRONG :freak:....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubba.........you write like my kids text. or should I saw....U write like my kids


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Bubba.........you write like my kids text. or should I saw....U write like my kids


ROFLMAO!!! :freak::thumbsup:
think "That's" bad, Ed....
U should see my texting With-OUT "Spell-Checking" !!! :freak::thumbsup:

best 2 U all,:thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

I also blame my "Meds"...
Hypochondriac, Paranoia, and Conspiracy-Theorist..... 
and the fact that my wife did my English homework in 11 - 12th grades..
so I graduated from HS. :drunk::freak:

i'ld rather be "Picked-On" on HT, than anyone getting into real-squabbles...
keep 'em come'n :thumbsup:

Love ya' Ed, 
& TY 4 the greatest of the Xmas exchanges :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

The only pick because I am slow to pickup the newer texting slang and abbreviations


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> The only pick because I am slow to pickup the newer texting slang and abbreviations


LOL Ed !!!
I only use abbreviation's (mostly of my own concepts)..
due 2 my arthritis, tendonitis, and bursitis...
not 2 mention bad sentence structure, punctuations, and spell'n :freak:

Love Ya' Ed !! :thumbsup: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> The only pick because I am slow to pickup the newer texting slang and abbreviations


Me too!

I saw an article about some girls who were suspended from their HS basketball team for making a hand gesture I had not seen before (kind of like kids in our day sneaking the middle finger into a junior high football picture). I had to google the hand signal because I had no idea what it meant.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobwoodly said:


> Me too!
> 
> I saw an article about some girls who were suspended from their HS basketball team for making a hand gesture I had not seen before (kind of like kids in our day sneaking the middle finger into a junior high football picture). I had to google the hand signal because I had no idea what it meant.


"Politically-Correct", has gone 2far....
if u'r kindergartener - ?? grade points his index finger, w/ his thumb at a 90o
angle... they will get suspended,.. 4 a make believe "GUN" :freak:

yup...it's happened.. 
Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a blue Cigarbox car and it came with NO windshield or bumper


----------

